# itv



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Hola all ,been here 5 months now ,got residency,bought two properties with all the hassle involved,actually not too bad but looking to buy car,advice please what happens at ITV my spanish not bad but don't think enough to have full blown chat about cars all advice welcome


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

musie said:


> Hola all ,been here 5 months now ,got residency,bought two properties with all the hassle involved,actually not too bad but looking to buy car,advice please what happens at ITV my spanish not bad but don't think enough to have full blown chat about cars all advice welcome


Do not worry as the people at the MOT station only want your cars papers & the fee and if you do not understand/are flustered will get another member to take the car through for you.
If you buy new then no MOT needed for 4 years, and then every 2 years after that until it gets to 10 years old, then every year.


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Cheers that's a relief ,yeah thinking of new as secondamano nearly as expensive!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

When I matriculated my car I took it through the ITV with not much Spanish and it was fairly easy. If you have any degree of Spanish you'll be fine. Just be friendly and attempt as much as you can and you'll find that they speak more English than they perhaps let on at the start.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

musie said:


> Cheers that's a relief ,yeah thinking of new as secondamano nearly as expensive!


Well spotted. 

One of the things better about being in the UK is that you can buy a practically new secondhand car for a decent price. Could hardly find any at all in Malaga/Cadiz let alone anything in good nick for any money.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Do not worry as the people at the MOT station only want your cars papers & the fee and if you do not understand/are flustered will get another member to take the car through for you.
> If you buy new then no MOT needed for 4 years, and then every 2 years after that until it gets to 10 years old, then every year.


Only if it is "Turismo", if it is "Mixta" the frequency of testing is higher.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Only if it is "Turismo", if it is "Mixta" the frequency of testing is higher.


It will be Turismo !


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Beware Citroen Berlingo type as they can be "mixta" and have more frequent ITV tests 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Beware Citroen Berlingo type as they can be "mixta" and have more frequent ITV tests
> 
> Davexf


a minor consideration when the ITV only cost about 40€ and they a bl**dy good and useful vehicles. They carry five people AND their luggage (unlike some five seaters with about enough luggage space to carry one small case (not each, just ONE small case), They also carry a lot of goods (we carried all our kitchen units [as flatpacks]). They do about 53 mpg (18.76 km/litre) or 1125 km on a tankful of basic diesel (Gas A). They have a top speed of about 150kph and get up to cruising 100-120 kph quite quickly, so don't hang about. They are the most popular vehicle type around here.


----------

